# When Ben Franklin Met The Battlefield.



## Chopstick (Nov 26, 2010)

I found this article about Ben Franklin in the Smithsonian Mag. Found it interesting..thought Id share.

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/histo...-Franklin-Met-the-Battlefield.html?c=y&page=1



> Throughout the Gnadenhütten campaign, as was his wont, Franklin had a keen eye for improvement. When attendance slacked at daily prayer, Franklin suggested to the Rev. Charles Beatty that unless the clergyman found it offensive, he would order the daily ration of rum be made available only at the conclusion of divine service; attendance jumped.


----------



## AWP (Nov 27, 2010)

Great find. People don't realize how "deep" the Smithsonian's web presence can be. The Air and Space mag alone has online archives going back ot 2000 and covers a range of topics related to aviation.

You can lose yourself on their website for days on end.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 27, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> You can lose yourself on their website for days on end.


If you dont see me thats what happens.  ;)


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Nov 30, 2010)

A great read.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 30, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> If you dont see me thats what happens.  ;)



Not passed out drunk after having been inspired by the colour of a smilie?


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 30, 2010)

On topic, I find Ben Franklin a fascinating guy. I don't know how he manged to fit all that nation buildin', slave humping and science into his daily schedule.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow I had no idea that Benjamin Franklin was a militia commander, and sounds like he was a pretty good one to boot. This is a great article and answers a lot of questions I had once had about him, excellent find.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 30, 2010)

All I had heard about Franklin prior to this was that he was a pretty smart dude and that the ladies in Paris loved him.


----------



## JBS (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Chopstick (Dec 9, 2010)

LMFAO JBS!


----------

